# Toon Horse!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

you drew that in 2 minutes!!! no way!! 

have a go at this =]


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG! I so want one!! 
Could I have it colored in??


----------



## Corey NC (Sep 17, 2008)

This is Lady -


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll be glad to do your guys horses!
They may not be done till next week because this weekend is homecoming and I'm gonna be sooo busy. :]


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Could you ever do one of Brickens?? You are extremely talented if you did that in less than two minutes!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats awesome  try moo, i can post a nice headshot or this


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

oh well crud.
my scanner died.
D:

i'll let you guys know if it's working again so i can scan your pictures up. sorry about that.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

when your scanner gets working again, if you would be willing to do a picture of boo that would be awsome.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, very good job!


----------

